# Is Milorganite enough?



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

I planted new seed last fall. 
I've bagged my clippings every time I've mowed.
The back yard is not coming up like the front is for some reason.
I have put down Milorganite about a week ago and its only 6 percent nitrogen.
The back yard does get some standing water occasionally during a hard rain.

Would it hurt to put down some high nitrogen fert on top of the MIlorganite or should I give the MIlorganite more time?

Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not only is likely not enough, but also it is slow with the current cold weather. It get expensive to use Milo at decent rates. Use AMS.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

TLowe said:


> I planted new seed last fall.
> I've bagged my clippings every time I've mowed.
> The back yard is not coming up like the front is for some reason.
> I have put down Milorganite about a week ago and its only 6 percent nitrogen.
> ...


Depends how much was put down. It's not the 6% that's important.
From what you asked, I would guess you used bag rate? If so, see the reply above.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Yes I used the bag rate of Milorganite. 
I will look into AMS. 
Thanks for the help ✌


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

If you used bag rate of Milorganite, you have put down about .78 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft and .5 lb of phosphorus. AMS is 21-0-0, so 5 lb of it gives you 1 lb of nitrogen. It takes 17 lb of Milorganite to get 1 lb of nitrogen. Generally you should not do more than 1 lb of a nutrient per 1000 sq ft in a month. However, Milorganite requires microbial action and the nitrogen won't kick in for awhile. I suggest going light on AMS and doing 2.5 lb per 1000 sq ft, which would give you .5 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft. Then see how things are going and maybe do some more next month or maybe none at all. The Milorganite may be working by then. Here is the cool season lawn guide:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1595

Unless there is a particular reason to bag clippings (like a fungus issue), you should leave clippings on the lawn. They help fertilize.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Virginiagal said:


> If you used bag rate of Milorganite, you have put down about .78 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft and .5 lb of phosphorus. AMS is 21-0-0, so 5 lb of it gives you 1 lb of nitrogen. It takes 17 lb of Milorganite to get 1 lb of nitrogen. Generally you should not do more than 1 lb of a nutrient per 1000 sq ft in a month. However, Milorganite requires microbial action and the nitrogen won't kick in for awhile. I suggest going light on AMS and doing 2.5 lb per 1000 sq ft, which would give you .5 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft. Then see how things are going and maybe do some more next month or maybe none at all. The Milorganite may be working by then. Here is the cool season lawn guide:
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1595
> 
> Unless there is a particular reason to bag clippings (like a fungus issue), you should leave clippings on the lawn. They help fertilize.


I have been picking up the clippings because I read I was supposed to for new lawns. Its pretty established now so I can probably stop bagging which will be a huge convenience. 

Ive looked into the AMS type fertilizer and cant find any locally. Lowes and Menards did not have it.
Any recommendations of where and what to get would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Do you have any Site One stores nearby? They ought to have it. @g-man is in Indiana. He may be able to give you more places to look.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=59332#p59332


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Thanks again ✌


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

All the places I have looked for Ammonium Sulfate states it is not available in my state.
A local store has Scotts green max 27-0-2 that covers 12,000 square feet for 39.99 a bag. Reg 54.00 a bag.
It has 8% Ammonium Nitrate in it.
I was thinking going half rate with it on top of the Milorganite I put down 2 weeks ago.

Is this a good idea or is there another product besides the Ammonium Sulfate I should try?

Thanks for the advice so far.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Green max is a decent product, but a bit expensive. Something is better than nothing.

You are not likely to find AMS via online search. Go to your local coop or feed store. Talk to a local farmer for where they go to buy fertilizer.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/seort/433182213


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

@TLowe, what part of the state are you in? I got some 21-0-0 last season at Advanced Turf Solutions in Lebanon. They didn't have any at the time, but they took a transfer from the Fishers location. I usually save Milo for warmer temps if/when I need something gentler to use (4th of July-ish).


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

If you have a Rural king near you, they may have AMS.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Do you really need AMS? Have you done a soil test to see what your P and K are? I'd just get a typical, cheap big box store brand high N - zero P - low K fert if your typical routine is only spreading monthly.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

I've checked tractor supply and rural King and site one and I've also called site one and he stated none other Indiana stores carry it either.

My grass seems to be growing ok now but where I tried to fix some dead spots with seed and starter fert the grass is dark green vs light green in the rest.


----------



## ricwilli (Feb 18, 2019)

Did you try Advance Turf Solution - 12955 Ford Dr, Fishers, IN 46038 as g-man posted? Thats where i get my stuff. They definitely have AMS.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

He is in terre haute.


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

I'm in Terre Haute. I'd looked at ordering from Advanced Turf but the ordering process was not user friendly. They don't have a phone number that I see on their website either. 
Thanks for the suggestion if I was closer I would definitely go there. 
I threw down the Scott's green max yesterday. 
It is definitely cheaper then Milorganite.
I took this pic yesterday.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

TLowe said:


> I'm in Terre Haute. I'd looked at ordering from Advanced Turf but the ordering process was not user friendly. They don't have a phone number that I see on their website either.


Ordering through Advanced Turf is a bit clunky but the guys at our location were great to work with. I have always found what I needed on the website, called for pricing/ordering, and then went and picked up.

Here is the link for their location information:

https://www.advancedturf.com/connect-with-ats/locations/


----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Thank you &#128077;


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

Rural King's website says the Terre Haute location has it in stock. https://www.ruralking.com/catalog/product/view/id/22952


----------

